# Beer in the liquid tray?



## wudman

Started my first smoke at 9:00 a.m. this morning when the Las Vegas temp registered 94 degrees--ambient temp of the smoker!  Going up to 103 today.  Using the electric 30" Masterbuild which was delivered this week via Amazon.com (Prime) for $177.  Have a question about using beer as the liquid in the pan.  Any advice?  (That's what I did with kettle barbeque.)


----------



## seenred

Welcome to the forums Wudman!  Glad you've joined us.  You've found a great place to learn and share ideas on our favorite pastimes...grilling, smoking, and curing  great food!  There are lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Just ask any time you need help and you'll get plenty! 

You can put any liquid you like, including beer, in the water pan, whatever you're taste might be.  Just know that you aren't required to put anything at all in it.  Many of us run the MES with a dry chamber with very good results.

Good luck!

Red


----------



## s2k9k

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! 

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!

I would drink the beer and just put water in the pan!


----------



## wudman

Thanks, Seen...  I'm not much into social media but this group seems to be very helpful...  Another gent suggested that I drink the beer instead.  I only drink before noon when fishing or tailgating football.  Should smoking be "time insensitive"?


----------



## wudman

Great suggestion...the beer thing.  It was a light beer...might try some stout or IPA next time.  And, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Heck , Wudman. Try some Jack Daniels and drink that after the cook,smoker Wiskey, might be good?????


----------



## s2k9k

Wudman said:


> Thanks, Seen...  I'm not much into social media but this group seems to be very helpful...  Another gent suggested that I drink the beer instead.  I only drink before noon when fishing or tailgating football. * Should smoking be "time insensitive"?*



Most definitely!


----------



## mdboatbum

In my humble opinion it's a waste of beer. The alcohol and the water are the only things that will vaporize, so what you're left with is super concentrated beer in the pan, and plain old water vapor on your meat. Aside from moist versus dry chamber cooking (which is a debate in which I am not qualified to participate) the only real benefit to a water pan is the fact that it stabilizes the temperature. In a thermostatically controlled electric smoker, this is doesn't seem to be entirely necessary. There are many who swear by a moist environment, however, so the only real way to know for sure is to do several tests and compare the results. More bbqing and an excuse to have plenty of beer on hand.

Good luck and welcome aboard!!


----------



## wudman

Thanks for the advice...one hour left!  When I took the foil off (using 3-2-1) there was plenty of fluid in the wraps.  (I had brined the ribs overnight).  Might have been too much fluid, eh?  Well, my wife keeps coming into the kitchen and saying, "Are they ready".  The smoker is on the patio and every time I open the door, the smoke heads to the computer room where she resides...suffer, I say...


----------



## wudman

Just checked another "Newbie" and he mentioned "foiling juice".  Any help here?  I'm assuming that the fluid that I poured down the drain that was left over from the foil (2 hour) stage is what he is talking about...


----------



## s2k9k

No, foiling juice is what you put in the foil. With ribs there's not really much to do with it afterwards. Now pork butt is another story. A lot of people will foil their butts and when they are done they save the juice, de-fat it, then pour it over the pork after it's been pulled.


----------



## kathrynn

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us!
If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## redwood carlos

I say drink the beer. I just finished my second smoke without water, and I like the results.

Good luck, and keep smokin'


----------



## megt123

Wudman said:


> Thanks for the advice...one hour left!  When I took the foil off (using 3-2-1) there was plenty of fluid in the wraps.  (I had brined the ribs overnight).  Might have been too much fluid, eh?  Well, my wife keeps coming into the kitchen and saying, "Are they ready".  The smoker is on the patio and every time I open the door, the smoke heads to the computer room where she resides...suffer, I say...


Before I found this web site I had done two rib smokes. After I smoked the ribs for two hours I put a small amount of apple juice on them and then wrapped. Cooked for two more hours and done. When I opened the foil there was plenty of fluid on the ribs, so you really don't need fluid in the pan. Just my two cents.


----------



## wudman

Day after first "run"...We can't believe we "ate the whole thing"...well, almost.  Received the best comment ever when wife looked at me and said, "These ribs are better than Applebees!"  However, they were a little too salty--probably due to overnight brining plus a salty rub.  Will cut back on the salt in the brine next time.  Thanks for all the comments and help.


----------



## michief

oldschoolbbq said:


> Heck , Wudman. Try some Jack Daniels and drink that after the cook,smoker Wiskey, might be good?????


How about Smoked Brisket Manhattan?  http://www.grilling.com/food/recipe/700/Ultimate-Barbecued-Brisket-Manhattan/


----------

